# What kind of trike is this? 20's 30's???



## edelbroke (May 24, 2011)

What kind of trike is this? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 24, 2011)

It was produced by the Junior Toy Co. and dates to the mid/late 1930s. The front fender was not originally bent up on each side as it presently is. Scroll down on this page - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php - you'll see it shown as a Sky Knight model of their Sky Line series of trikes. Looks like the rear wheels were replaced somewhere along the way.

Dave


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 27, 2011)

Cool trike!!


----------

